# Carpenters Apiaries



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Looking forward to another shipment of Mr Carpenters queens in the morning. He promised tomorrow I would have them and today in an all day rain, he found a break to collect fresh support bees for the battery box he is shipping overnight air for me. He warned me their might be a spare loose queen as it was too wet to spend time looking when collecting nurse bees. His mite biters winter well for me here in the north and produce a good crop. I am not treatment free as he is but I only treat once a year in August and that keeps my mite problem at bay. I dread the day he retires although he insists he is a young man only in his eighties. Hats off to a beekeeper.


----------

